# Blow through boost prep for webber carb off old beetle help



## supb15 (Apr 10, 2007)

i have a weber carb off of a old beetle on my mk2 1.8. its swapped into a rabbit. im only looking to run about 6psi maybe though it with a small ihi turbo with internal wastegate. 

Ive been trying to read about prepping carbs and i cant find any info on it. ive also called around to a few shops and i cant find anyone who will touch it. any help would be appreciated


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Try the aircooled sites.


----------



## supb15 (Apr 10, 2007)

B4S said:


> Try the aircooled sites.


im still watercooled


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

supb15 said:


> i have a weber carb off of a old beetle on my mk2 1.8. its swapped into a rabbit. im only looking to run about 6psi maybe though it with a small ihi turbo with internal wastegate.
> 
> Ive been trying to read about prepping carbs and i cant find any info on it. ive also called around to a few shops and i cant find anyone who will touch it. any help would be appreciated


What kind of info do you need?

Do you needs a parts list? Do you plan to do the work and the tuning or are you looking for someone else to do it?

No shops will touch it because everything would have to be custom and for that price you could buy a new car...

Here is a similar thread and what you are trying to do is not done much on a carb setup exp a counterflow head.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5084222-Boost-Question


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

supb15 said:


> im still watercooled


I'm aware of this, but you'll find TONS of info on running a blow-through turbo setup on aircooled sites. Whether you're water cooled or air cooled, a turbo carb is a turbo carb. The amount of carbed turbo knowledge here on the vortex is pathetic, but on an aircooled forum like shoptalkforum.com...it's unlimited.

Think outside the box man.


----------



## supb15 (Apr 10, 2007)

B4S said:


> I'm aware of this, but you'll find TONS of info on running a blow-through turbo setup on aircooled sites. Whether you're water cooled or air cooled, a turbo carb is a turbo carb. The amount of carbed turbo knowledge here on the vortex is pathetic, but on an aircooled forum like shoptalkforum.com...it's unlimited.
> 
> Think outside the box man.


cool thanks man i appreciate it. ill check it out there and see what i can find.


----------



## supb15 (Apr 10, 2007)

Svedka said:


> What kind of info do you need?
> 
> Do you needs a parts list? Do you plan to do the work and the tuning or are you looking for someone else to do it?
> 
> ...


well basically the info im looking for is what would i need to do? i would much rather do the work myself. do i really need to make a box around it to equalize pressure? im gonna be doing the rest of the work myself so may as well do that too. what needs to be done with this setup to make it work is my real question


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

supb15 said:


> well basically the info im looking for is what would i need to do? i would much rather do the work myself. do i really need to make a box around it to equalize pressure? im gonna be doing the rest of the work myself so may as well do that too. what needs to be done with this setup to make it work is my real question


1st if it is a aircooled carb your best info would be gained from air cooled users but as long as you can make a plentium or attach a boost tube to the top of your carb you just plumb the turbo in.

You will need the turbo manifold and turbo(t3 is the only mass produced cheap manifold) then test fit them under your carb manifold (test fitting should be done with a extra head there is always fitment issues with counterflow intake manifolds and turbo exhaust manifolds) then it is really just pluming in the turbo pipes unfortunately the counterflow head has many restrictions so some custom tubing would be in order, at that point you need some way to tune it so buy a wideband kit you would probably want to upgrade to a newer ignition setup either a retrofitted knocksenor kit or a msd kit, get a FPG inline and make sure you don't run out of fuel. You might have to upgrade your fuel pump or FPR depending on your setup. 

What compression ratio is your block if it is 10-1 you should get a head gasket spacer:thumbup:

Get a huge variety of jets assuming they are easily attainable this will help in dialing in your AFR

At that point you need the standard oil feed and return oil bung in pan custom downpipe lots of:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Remember heat is the enemy so do everything possible to reduce heat soaking ceramic paint and header wrap pay for themselves on a setup like this:wave:


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

You are not going to get good information unless you tell people what carburetor you have.

A DFA will need a different setup than an IDA.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm guessing he wouldn't get good info here anyway. I love carbs, and I have no idea how to set up one for boost. The amount of carb info here on the Vortex is pathetic anyway, with 9 out of 10 folks chiming in to so "dump the carbs and convert to megasquirt, it's WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY BETTER!"

Aircooled sites are the bomb for boosted/carbureted info :thumbup:.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

B4S said:


> I'm guessing he wouldn't get good info here anyway. I love carbs, and I have no idea how to set up one for boost. The amount of carb info here on the Vortex is pathetic anyway, with 9 out of 10 folks chiming in to so "dump the carbs and convert to megasquirt, it's WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY BETTER!"
> 
> Aircooled sites are the bomb for boosted/carbureted info :thumbup:.


I have absolutely nothing against carbs and Weber DCOEs are simply amazing especially when you consider that they are 50 year old technology. Some very smart engineering went into them.

Webers are expensive however and turbos and carbs don't work together well at all.... just ask anyone who ever owned an old Turbo Trans AM.

So yeah if you want to turbo your car dump the carbs and go standalone. MS would be my choice but it's certainly not the only one.


----------



## tombradvica (Nov 6, 2009)

Why blow through? Why not set it up for draw through? The air-cooleds have been doing it and easily getting 400+ horsepower for years. That's without an intercooler even.
-Tom


----------

